# What shampoo is good for dogs??



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to use Hylyt shampoo for my boys but the vet said that Hylyt no longer makes shampoo! Soooo I do not know what else is out there cuz I swore by Hylyt. I need a Hypoallergenic soap free shampoo. Something to clean their coats & make them smell fresh.

I was thinking about just going & buying baby shampoo..

What do you use for your APBTs?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I found the best shampoo it's called Groomers Best deodorizing with lilac. They make it tearless and it is hypoallergenic. Dosia got sprayed by a skunk at the park and we tried that tomato cr*p and it didn't work. One bath with this shampoo and he was all clean and smelled great.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i use Earthbath Tea Tree oil & aloe vera.. its kinda expensive, but its smells so good and the dogs love it

Tea Tree & Aloe Shampoo :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care



> A Natural Approach
> 
> Tea Tree Oil has long been recognized as an effective and beneficial ointment for skin irritations, insect bites and itching. Aloe Vera is widely known as one of nature's finest soothing emollients and comes from plants found in American deserts. These pure, natural ingredients soothe and relieve hot spots and itchy, dried or chafed skin caused by flea bites, dandruff or other dermatitis. This mild shampoo will leave your pet's coat soft, plush & shiny. Will not wash off topical flea applications. Safe for all animals over 6 weeks. *Soap free*.
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Head & Shoulders it works great on dogs and it cost a lot less than most dog shampoos. I've been using it for years with great results.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

or this one since you specifically said hypo-allergenic

Hypo-Allergenic Shampoo :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Tropica has a great natural line up of products that are very effective at cleaning the dog without drying its skin and have different fragrances that actually last as well as hypo allergenic formulas.

The stuff smells so good some people I sell it to tell me they are half tempted to use it. It really does work all around!


----------

